# Weaning Puppies



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello
Please can I ask advise on what type of feed people think is best for weaning puppies? and at what age is best to Start?,they are small dogs Shih Tzu,s.
I have been looking at the James Wellbeloved puppy feed and soaking it to soften it for them,or would that be too rich at a young age?
Many thanks

Sorry on previous thread i put welping puppies,going mad!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

MillyMolly said:


> Hello
> Please can I ask advise on what type of feed people think is best for weaning puppies? and at what age is best to Start?,they are small dogs Shih Tzu,s.
> I have been looking at the James Wellbeloved puppy feed and soaking it to soften it for them,or would that be too rich at a young age?
> Many thanks
> ...


How old are they now??
I start weaning mine at around 2 weeks and use a premium dog food similar to James Wellbeloved


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

MillyMolly said:


> Hello
> Please can I ask advise on what type of feed people think is best for weaning puppies? and at what age is best to Start?,they are small dogs Shih Tzu,s.
> I have been looking at the James Wellbeloved puppy feed and soaking it to soften it for them,or would that be too rich at a young age?
> Many thanks
> ...


I used only the best raw lean steak mince at 2-3 weeks ! 
but then they were bull terriers


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I started weaning at 2 1/2 weeks on raw minced tripe,and soaked burns puppy dry.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

i aslo used raw beef mince from2 n half weeks and slowly started mixing it with soaked dry food similar 2 jwb the puppy version soaked should be fine for them


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies,I would not have thought of raw mince,I would have been worried about any bacteria in the mince.
Re the jwb do you think it is best to use the dry variety and soak it?
How many meals would you recommend for them per day,should I start
gradually with one and then build it up per day? 
The pups are only 2 days old at the moment,I will post some photos soon.
Thanks for the help


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Good Luck whatever you decide.
Im sure ill be on before long asking the same question with my 2. 
Keep us informed on his/her progress.
Xxx


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i start mine off on best lean mince at around 16days giving them just the one small meal for a few days, then increase it to 2..I also start them off on goats milk and scrambled egg . good luck look forward to more piccies.


----------



## DeeGeeShihTzu's (Dec 27, 2015)

MillyMolly said:


> Hello
> Please can I ask advise on what type of feed people think is best for weaning puppies? and at what age is best to Start?,they are small dogs Shih Tzu,s.
> I have been looking at the James Wellbeloved puppy feed and soaking it to soften it for them,or would that be too rich at a young age?
> Many thanks
> ...


Hello, I can see its a while since this was answered but I have got 6 3 week old Shih Tzu puppies to whelp. They are gorgeous by the way  Do I feed them 3 x a day to start with? and let them suckle off mum too then build it up to 5-6 x per day? I am going to mix puppy food with cooled boiling water is that ok. I see some give scrambles egg is that ok? what about Weetabix? Thanks


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Weetabox has amost no nutritional value. Get them a good quality food, have a look at allaboutdogfood and choose.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes, I would begin with three meals a day whilst they're still with Mum and build up to five meals a day.

I used to begin weaning at three weeks.


----------

